# Vintage 1945 ITE Model LX Slate back breaker



## K.W. (Feb 14, 2021)

This an early breaker that I salvaged from an old factory during renovation / demolition. I am a collector of many old items and hate seeing history being destroyed. I am not an electrician but I do work in the HVAC trade. 
I’ve kept this for many years now but need the space. I am assuming that there would be interest to collectors for early electrical items. Over the years, I have seen many types of old slate back breakers but this one seems a bit unique to me. The slate is 24 x 27 and roughly 2 inches thick. Quite a heavy piece. Any info or know if there is interest in this, I would appreciate it.

Kevin


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. I really don't think there is much interest here but perhaps a museum would be interested.


----------



## ATSman48 (Feb 12, 2021)

WOW, that is old, even before I was born!
ITE was a major player back in the 60's, 70's, 80's then I think they were bought out.
Thanks for the blast from the past!!!
I too love the old stuff.....built to last forever...or almost!!


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Siemens bought them out 83 or so. If the memory is still functioning


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Here is a 4000 amp ITE LG truck mounted breaker from 1952 we sent out to Circuit Breaker Sales for a complete restoration. It’s a spare breaker for 2 of 5 services in an AT&T Central Office in NY.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

The good old day, probably still in service and will be into the next century, Just update the protective devices. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

SWDweller said:


> Siemens bought them out 83 or so. If the memory is still functioning


I think that Brown Boveri Electric, now ABB, ended up with the switchgear, Siemens-Allis ( as it was then known as) only bought part of the ITE line


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

K.W. said:


> This an early breaker that I salvaged from an old factory during renovation / demolition. I am a collector of many old items and hate seeing history being destroyed. I am not an electrician but I do work in the HVAC trade.
> I’ve kept this for many years now but need the space. I am assuming that there would be interest to collectors for early electrical items. Over the years, I have seen many types of old slate back breakers but this one seems a bit unique to me. The slate is 24 x 27 and roughly 2 inches thick. Quite a heavy piece. Any info or know if there is interest in this, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Kevin


Not very rare, I have 14 of them in my warehouse


----------



## Slateswitches (Jul 7, 2021)

I am extremely interested in this switch.

Please let me know how I can contact you.


----------

